# First time pregnant cat



## Isaac00 (Mar 11, 2019)

hey! I’m not a breeder or anything, just a guy with a heavily pregnant cat and no idea what to do lol. Im thinking she might be close to having them soon? She has eaten very little last night and today. She’s been super hungry her whole pregnancy so this change is odd. She’s been meowing a lot the past week but today she just seems very quiet and miserable. Her belly is very hard and the kittens aren’t as active as they have been. She’s been hiding a lot this past week. She also usually loves her belly rubbed and her butt scratched but today she keeps snipping at me if I try to touch anywhere but her head. I have a birthing area set up for her but I doubt she will actually give birth there. I’m including a picture I’ve just taken of her. She’s very restless and can’t seem to get comfortable.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Have you any idea when she was mated? Normal pregnancy can last about 65-70 days. I would be concerned if she was over 70 days. Before day 61 there is a worry that the kittens' lungs will not be fully developed.


----------



## Isaac00 (Mar 11, 2019)

QOTN said:


> Have you any idea when she was mated? Normal pregnancy can last about 65-70 days. I would be concerned if she was over 70 days. Before day 61 there is a worry that the kittens' lungs will not be fully developed.


Im not exactly sure. I'm thinking mid January?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Isaac00 said:


> Im not exactly sure. I'm thinking mid January?


In that case, you will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Isaac00 (Mar 11, 2019)

Here’s a standing pic of the belly as of right now. Dunno if it shows on camera, but she’s huge. Before pregnancy she was a small cat


----------



## Isaac00 (Mar 11, 2019)

Update: she’s been laying in a drawer pretty much all day. She really wants to be left alone


----------



## Anita1234 (Oct 24, 2018)

Maybe she needs an ultrasound scan to see how are the babies , I never had a cat give birth but adopted a stray one that I thought was pregnant and it was pyometra :-0


----------



## Isaac00 (Mar 11, 2019)

Anita1234 said:


> Maybe she needs an ultrasound scan to see how are the babies , I never had a cat give birth but adopted a stray one that I thought was pregnant and it was pyometra :-0


I don't think there's anything wrong with the babies. I just think she's in labor lol. About two hours ago she was making a sound that sounded like a goose in distress lol now she's lazing about and being very affectionate


----------



## Anita1234 (Oct 24, 2018)

Isaac00 said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with the babies. I just think she's in labor lol. About two hours ago she was making a sound that sounded like a goose in distress lol now she's lazing about and being very


Doenst sound funny what you are describing specially if she is first time pregnant , maybe a more experienced member can give you some advise , I understand vets are expensive in the UK but they are necessary sometimes


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If she doesn't want you near her leave her in peace but do keep a watchful eye on her in case of any problems.
You will be able to tell when she is in the pushing stage of labour and you shouldn't let that continue for more than 30 minutes without calling your vet.
Once a kitten is born keep an eye on mum to make sure she cleans it etc. Most cat mothers will bite through the cord and eat the placenta. If you can, check that she delivers one placenta for each kitten 
If she seems to be in distress at any point don't hesitate to call your vet.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

And do keep her in until she is spayed. Firstly you don't want to risk her going out and not coming back, leaving you with tiny and very dependant kittens, secondly she can get pregnant again while still nursing kittens.

Also, just in case, make sure you know where your out of hours vet is as well as your normal vet, and have the number(s) in your phone. Cats normally kitten without assistance but you can't be completely sure.

Lots more good information:

https://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens


----------



## Isaac00 (Mar 11, 2019)

So today she’s being very vocal. The kittens seem like they’re a lot closer to the birth canal than they have been. She’s....kinda being a bitch lmao


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Seriously? Why is this funny? Your cat is making horrendous noises, now her character has changed. Don't you worry a kitten might be stuck? If this is the case you will likely end up losing the whole litter and possibly the queen unless you get her to a vet. Do the responsible thing and stop treating this like it's all 1 big laugh.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

You posted on Monday, it's now Wednesday and she still hasn't seen a vet. Shockingly irresponsible


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Troll maybe?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree that the apparent humour and flippant attitude comes across as misplaced. I don't think however that the OP has said anything that would suggest to me that the girl is in labour..or indeed anything that would warrant a trip to the vet at such a late stage in her pregnancy 

I obviously hope that all goes smoothly and that her owner's way of coping with nerves is humour!


----------



## Isaac00 (Mar 11, 2019)

gskinner123 said:


> I agree that the apparent humour and flippant attitude comes across as misplaced. I don't think however that the OP has said anything that would suggest to me that the girl is in labour..or indeed anything that would warrant a trip to the vet at such a late stage in her pregnancy
> 
> I obviously hope that all goes smoothly and that her owner's way of coping with nerves is humour!


Thankyou, humor is my way of coping with difficult situations. I had to step off of the forum because the insane amount of backlash. I had miscalculated how far along I thought the cat was, by a week or two. She has been seen by a vet and all they said was that we just had to wait and keep her comfortable. I would do nothing to put my cat into danger. She was a stray and came to me pregnant, that is the reason that she has not been fixed yet. We were going to get her fixed anyway put she would not get in the carrier and the entire situation was very stressful for her so I decided to wait until she had given birth.


----------



## Isaac00 (Mar 11, 2019)

So my cat, Delilah, has just had diarrhea on the carpet downstairs. She's never had diarrhea since I have had her and she has never ever ever had an accident outside of her litterbox. Her litterbox is clean, so I dont think that's the reason she went downstairs. She has seemed to be grooming herself quite a lot more than usual in the past day or two


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

They often have a ‘clean out’ about 24 hours before birth, but usually in the tray.
Is she not confined to a room with her birthing box?


----------



## Isaac00 (Mar 11, 2019)

spotty cats said:


> They often have a 'clean out' about 24 hours before birth, but usually in the tray.
> Is she not confined to a room with her birthing box?


my bedroom is the room she's most comfortable in. I have her birthing box, food, bed, and litter box in here. But I don't have a door on my bedroom


----------



## Isaac00 (Mar 11, 2019)

There’s no doubt that she’s in labor now. She started going around the house waking everyone up at about 3:30am, it’s nearly 5am now. She was laying on my blanket for a second and the blanket got all wet. She rushed to a drawer and she’s been there since then. I’m not sure that we are having them right this second as I’ve not really seen any visible contractions and she’s not open mouth panting. I think we might still have another hour or two before pushing starts so I’m going to try and get some more rest because I have work in a few hours. Will update if anything new happens


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You can’t leave her alone in labour, is someone else going to be sitting with her while you go to work?

I’ve never had a cat open mouth panting during labour, don’t count on that meaning it’ll be hours yet.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

You can't leave her if you think labour is imminent


----------



## Isaac00 (Mar 11, 2019)

I haven’t left her, she’s almost done. She’s pushing her 4th out now


----------



## Isaac00 (Mar 11, 2019)

5th just came out


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Congratulations. 5 kittens and 5 placentas?


----------



## Isaac00 (Mar 11, 2019)

Yep! Healthy and beautiful babies! I was worried about how she would be with them bc she isn’t a very motherly cat but she’s doing VERY well with them. I’ll upload pictures as soon as I can!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Glad everything has gone well, and mum and babies are ok


----------

